
Work scheduler for Go with early WASM job support - cohix
https://github.com/suborbital/hive
======
cohix
I've been working on this as a way to simplify and standardize how my projects
do background tasks/concurrency, and yesterday I added support for running
WASM jobs natively. Take a look and let me know what you think!

